# Flamingo 10-3-10



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Got out to Flamingo bright and early with my buddy Ramiro sunday morning. On the water by 7 30, and from the looks of it, we were going to have ideal conditions for fishing. As most days start, get geared up and start poling towards the first substantial disturbance in the water. The first five minutes or so of casting at these fish were anxious..Glass conditions made them weary, and very spooky.. Nothing a little change in lure didnt fix right up. Not much later I hook up to the first fish of the morning which was a gorgeous 27" 8 1/2 lb redfish. After that we had a hell of a morning, hooking several fish, one which Ramiro caught that ended up going 31" and 11.5 on the boga! we had a few double hook ups which were nice, but when we cast at a small school of maybe five big reds and both hook up the next time, we realize that a glutton of a fish had ingested both of our baits..we couldnt believe it..my lure came out so he ended up with the catch. Unbeleivable action early followed by great action in the afternoon at a different spot put us at 20 reds total for the day ranging from my little dink red that was around 15" to Ramiro's slob 31"  No rain clouds, no wind until later in the day.. Couldnt ask for more out of a day of fishing! 
pics coming up shortly!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Feesh!

What are you using for a camera/editing?


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like a perfect morning to be out! Nicely done


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the reds and nice pictures as well


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice report bro! Gotta love Mingo..


----------



## flatshopper (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job Bernie


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the good words guys! Skinny Water-Most of the more vibrant colored pictures were taken with Ramiro's camera- Nikon D60, The two less colorful pictures were taken with my Olympus "tough/stylus 6020..I use the olympus "ib program that came with the camera for touch ups..


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I really miss Flamingo, great report.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work guys!
Sick pics.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> I really miss Flamingo, great report.


x2....


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Its only been a full week and I already miss it! lol


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

sweet. you guys killed it!


----------

